# KC Twitchers



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Greetings!
Can anyone share some info on the KC Twitcher lure? I have never seen one but heard they work well. Where can you purchase them. I live in Chardon, Ohio. How do you fish them? Bass only? Any info is much appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

JD.......You get the Bait and i will bring the breading for the fish. Between the King and i we will even cook up a mess of them. If we can catch a bunch maybe we will have enough for Fishjunky and the boys. The only thing better than a mess of fish is, More!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait for our trip to heaven.

BB


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

I found a picture of a KC Twitcher on the OGF website. It looks like a chub minnie with a little propellor on the back set of hooks. Not sure if it is a topwater bait? Also, I think that it is made by a gentleman in Hartville and sold at Kames Sporting Goods in North Canton. 

I'm ready for the trip...I can taste 'em now!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

You can get them at AEP, QuickExchage, or what used to be called Old Mans Money I think. You can also PM Mushrooman here on OGF. He can get them also. I can't wait. I love being down there. Make sure you look us up at K. I drive a Red Ford Ranger with a fitted cap. Just yell. See you there.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

JD..... You make sure and get some for the trip just in case they dont have any down there.

Junky........We will be certain to hook up. I have a silver GMC ext cab. May swing over Friday Evening and try to find ya. So far the ten day weather is looking good. I put in a special prayer for good weather for all of us. Next Thursday morning we be on our way.

bb


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I will bring what I have left but they are not the most popular colors here in Ohio. I have some that were made for a guy in California. Back in the Spring the Quick Exchange had some hanging on his tackle display. He has a bunch more but he can't find them, I had sent him 2 dozen a couple years ago but he has misplaced them. I would call Kames in North Canton and if they do have them you could swing by on your way down from up North. They are only about 10 minutes off of 77 on Cleveland Ave (Rt 8) just North of North Canton. I doubt they have any but it is possible. I am planning on driving down on Saturday and maybe spending the night, I will drive over to K and meet up with Fishjunky sometime on Saturday.


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Shroomer--
Thanks for the info. I looked on Ebay and can't find any presently for sale. I will call Kames today and see if they have any. I looked up Kames and it is just a little out of my way. I wonder if they are sold at the Hartville Flea market??? 

What colors are most popular for Ohio? Please don't tell me Scarlet and Gray... 

Hope we can hook up with you and Junky to swap some stories.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey shroomer........ Can you bring some fresh mushrooms to fry up in a iron skillet to go along with the fish...... Boy dont that sound gooooood?????????? 

JD.......If we cant get any of them then we will have to go back to the old stand by. The entire tackle box!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pray for sunshine!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

The best bet on hooking up on Sat. is at dark. We try to get the first campsite there on the water at the begining of the lake. If not will be around. Looking forward to seeing you Mushroom, it's been awhile. I'll be down on Friday early morning and fishing on and off for most of the day. Be back at camp around fourish to wait for the rest of the crew. See you then.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

FishJunky, I'm envious. I'd love to be there this weekend, but am going up to Michigan salmon fishing. At least I'm fishing. Be safe!


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

I just spoke with a rep from Kames Sporting goods in North Canton. He chuckled as he informed me that the famous KC Twitch Bait was no longer available. It seems that the gentleman who was making them is no longer able to do so. At least I know what they look like so I will try to find an imitation. I guess we will have to revert to the ol' plastic worms.

BB --Start doing the sunshine dance for next weekend.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Mushrooman is coming down Sat. evening to K. So if you want some stop by before there bought up.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Mushroom Man,

Is that true about the Twitchers? I bought some from you this spring and have been using them pretty regularly this fall. The fish seem to really be turning on to them. I was hoping to score a few more so I have some in reserve. Also want to turn a couple of buddies of mine on to them as well. Could you let me know about any availabilty. I'd hate to not be able to get any more of the silver/blues anymore

Thanks


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

PastorChris, I have a few left but no silver/blue or silver/black...at least I don't think so. Bob at the Quick Exchange has a bunch but he can't remember where he put them I'll let you know if I stumble upon any more in the near future.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I got em!! Come get'em...free lesson at Ohio Power on fishing these also, of course all you really have to do is cast it out and make sure it lands in the water!! Fish come from other lakes to get it!! Purely Magic!! Got MOJO!
See you guys down there....can't wait been awhile!!


----------

